# 2001 Jetta Oil Pressure Light/Thermostat Issues



## AR51986 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, so hopefully I'm not starting off with a bad note.

I've had this 2001 Jetta since 2005. It was purchased with 31,000 miles and maintained regular oil changes from the dealership. I've also maintained regular oil changes since it's been in my possession. The only thing that has changed is that I switched to full synthetic oil.

The thermostat, timing belt, timing chain, cam chain tensioner, cover gasket, hoses, serpentine belts, water pump, etc. have been switched at the recommended intervals. Except the timing belt which was replaced earlier than recommended in the manual. It's actually been replaced twice in the last year and a half due to oil leaking from the cover gasket.

Recently, I've noticed that when I'm driving uphill my thermostat slightly moves right a little over the 190 degree mark. When this happens my oil pressue signal lights up and buzzes. It usually stays on a couple of minutes. Again, this is only when going up hill at around 2000 rpm or below. I've checked the oil and it was fine. I actually added half a quart to be safe. I've also check for any possible leaks by placing cardboard underneath the car...with no spots.

I'm not sure if this is common or if it's already been mentioned here, so I apologize if it has. 

Any help or advice on what it could be would be greatly appreciated. Again, the oil pressure light does not stay on, it flashes and then goes away---and the thermostat returns to the 190 mark. There is NO rattling noises coming from engine either. I have already made an appointment to bring it into my mechanic, but would greatly appreciate any information any of you can offer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Change the sending unit first. If still a problem, change the oil......still acting up? You can try a heavier oil which will solve the problem while you think about changing the oil pump. Worse case scenario, the bearings. Oil gets thinner as it gets hot, and the thin oil goes past the bearings faster = lower pressure. Depending on the temp its getting to, a thermostat is a cheap replacement as well.....but a few degree's increase on a hill is normal. Make sure your fan is working, cap is okay, no leaks, coolant level is up, etc.


----------



## Bacon11 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have similar problems regarding the oil pressure light, 1.8t.

I've had my car since August and put about 12 or 13k miles on it, currently has 121k. 

I was at about 4k on a full synth change, and I got the oil pressure light going uphill. Called my mechanic friend, and he said I should probably start doing changes every 3k, because it's happened once before.

Most recently, on a "fresh" change with under 1000 miles on it, going around a sharp corner (X intersection, not +... 150ish degree turn), it came on again. I called him and he said the sender could be bad, pick up tube/screen clogged, or the pan's baffle wasn't replaced if the pan had been dropped before. 

We've done pressure tests when the car is cold and the pressure is where it should be.

Next change (another 2k miles), we're dropping the pan to see what the hell is going on. I'm tired of the Volkswagen death knell from the cluster when the light comes on.


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

'Pressure tests' when the car is cold is useless. Pulling the pan to check the screen is a good idea. You don't know who's been in there....may be missing the baffle, or someone may have used excess silicone at one time....you'll find it in the screen.


----------



## AR51986 (Feb 7, 2011)

Figured it out. It was a faulty oil pressure sensor. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

